# Weekly competition 2007-27 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM)



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2007)

This weeks competition was a little special. We did this at my place today with just about every Dutch and Belgian (top) cuber. I have their times recorded and will post them tomorrow. Here are the scrambles we used (and the rest we didn't use)

2x2x2
1. U2 B' U B2 L' U F' L2 U R2 U F R F' U' B' R2 F U' B L2 D' R' U R2
2. L F' R' U2 L B2 L2 D R2 D' B' U2 B' L2 U' R F D' L F' U L2 U2 F' D
3. D2 L2 B' R B' R B2 D R2 F R F' U2 F L2 U2 B' L U' B2 L' U R B' L
4. U2 B U L2 F2 U L2 B' L D2 R' U2 F' D L' U2 R U2 R' D' L B2 U' L' U'
5. U2 B2 D' R F2 D R U2 R F2 D2 B' L' B' L' F D L B U B R' U L' B2

3x3x3
1. L2 R2 U B F' L R' F D2 U' B D' U2 B' U2 B F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U L R'
2. L D U' L2 U L' U' R B F D U2 R2 F R' U2 L2 D2 U' F' L' R' D B F2
3. D U L' F' D2 U' B F' R' F' D2 L2 B R B F D' U2 L2 R' B F2 L2 R D2
4. D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D L' D' B U L D L U2 L2 R B D2 L2 R U' B F' L'
5. B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F U F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D U2 L D' U F' D' U' R' D' U' F2 L'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. F2 D' B F' R D L' U B2 D' U2 L2 R U' L' U B D' L' D L2 D L2 R' B'
2. L B' F2 U2 B F' L2 U' B' L D2 L2 D' U F' U B L' R2 F' D B D L2 F'
3. D2 U2 B D' U' B F' D L' U2 F' U' F2 D U2 B D U L2 B2 F' L' B F2 R2
4. R' D U B2 F2 U B2 L B' U2 B2 F D2 F R U' F2 L F L R' D B2 F' L
5. L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F L2 R B F L B' F L2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 L B2

4x4x4
1. u2 r U R B' f F2 D2 r' f2 L' f' U2 r' D B L2 r2 R2 F2 L' D' r2 B' R2 U L2 r2 R' u' U' r2 F2 L' U' B2 u' L' B2 u
2. F u' B L2 u' R D2 u2 r2 B f2 F r D' U' r B f' L D B' L2 D' u U f' F' L D r' u f D2 B2 D B2 f' R D2 u2
3. u F L' r2 R2 D' u' U' r2 D f2 D B' f' F2 D2 B2 L' f D2 B' f F' L2 D2 B2 f2 D u2 U2 R2 B2 f2 F2 u' F2 L D2 u' U'
4. D2 u R2 B' f2 u2 U2 L2 r' B2 U2 r2 D U f' L2 r' R2 D' u U' B2 f2 F2 u2 f2 D2 U B2 u F D2 r R B' f' D2 L2 r2 R
5. B2 f' F2 L' D u' F u f L r' R' D' U2 R u2 f U' B F2 r D U r' B2 u2 r F2 D' U L R2 U L F' R2 u2 r R' F

5x5x5
1. B r2 f2 l2 D b2 D' F2 d b' L' R2 b U f l' r2 f' F u2 b' d f l' d' b L' F2 R d2 b' L' U' b' R F' l' d2 f' d2 L2 u R U' B2 D' b' L l r' R2 f R D d u' U f' F r
2. U' L2 b l2 R2 f2 r f2 R2 d r2 u2 f' l d2 U b R' B2 R2 f2 L2 r' R' D L F2 R2 D u B2 D' b2 f2 F U' L2 l R' B2 b u B2 b' D L2 b' f' d2 L' l' f R U' L' b' D' d2 u' f
3. L D' B b f' L2 l' B' f F2 R F u' R u' B' f2 U2 f u L D R b' d F2 D' L' d' F' r' R D' u' F L' r' d r d2 R' d' u2 U' L' d2 R2 D d2 U2 L2 B L' u U2 r' B' l' d' U
4. L2 r2 u' L B2 b2 f2 R2 B' r2 f2 F L' B2 f F L2 d2 U' b f' d2 U B2 R2 d2 u L2 l2 U' r2 D' r' R' u l' d L2 r D' u R' D2 b' l d' B2 d2 R' u F l b2 F' d2 L' f2 D' B' F'
5. B2 D' l2 r D U2 f2 L2 D' d2 U' L B b' R' f2 l' B' R' f' d2 f U B b2 f F' U b2 d2 b f' F2 d' B f' L' r' R2 B l' R B2 D U r' B f2 F' D B F' l2 d' R u U R u' U2

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. F2 L B' U B' R F2 R2 U' B' R F L2 F R U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L' F2
2. U' B' R2 D2 L2 B L' F2 U2 B2 R F U L B2 D B2 R F' D2 B' U B R' B2

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. L2 R2 F D' B F' R F' D' U2 L U2 B2 D U L' R U2 L2 F' R U2 B U R'
2. L2 R' D' U B' F2 L' R2 B2 R B F2 L' R D' R D2 B' F D B D L B' U2

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. U2 f L2 r' R B' f2 F' r B2 F' D u2 r2 R' D' U' F D2 f' r f' u L2 B' f2 F D' u2 R' u' U2 L' F' L' U L' r' R u'
2. U R2 D2 U r' f F' D2 L r2 D r' R2 U L' r2 R' f2 L' u U' B2 D' F' L r R' D u U r u' f' L' B' u U B2 R2 D2

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. D B L' b2 D d' u U l u' B b f' F L' b2 l2 U' f2 l' r' b2 R' f D' u B' b2 f' F2 U2 L r2 D U' r2 u2 U' R' F D l B2 b2 L' B' f2 F2 u2 L' R' F R' U b f2 F2 d u' U'
2. B' f L' B' D' B' L2 l' R2 F d U' B' u b f2 R2 F2 l b2 f2 d2 B' r2 R' D' u2 U B' f2 R b' F' u' U2 L2 B2 d l2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 F d' B2 f F' r R2 D' b' l' b' R B' d' l' r'

Square-1
1. 0,-1 / 0,6 / 6,0 / 1,3 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -2,3 / 0,2 / -4,1 / 6,3 / 5,0 / -2,0 / 0,4 / -4,5 / -3,2 / 2,4
2. 0,6 / 0,-3 / 6,5 / -4,1 / 2,0 / -4,0 / 0,5 / 3,1 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 1,0 / -3,0 / 6,5 / -1,3 / 3,1 / 0,4 / 0,3 /
3. 0,3 / 6,6 / 3,1 / 0,2 / 6,3 / 0,5 / 6,3 / 0,1 / -4,4 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 0,3 / -2,0 / -2,0 / 6,0 / -2,0 / 4,1 /
4. 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,2 / -3,4 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 4,0 / -5,2 / 2,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 6,5 / 4,4 / 0,2 / 2,0 / -3,0
5. -3,3 / 3,6 / -3,3 / 3,5 / -2,3 / -4,3 / 4,0 / 3,0 / 3,1 / 0,5 / 3,4 / -3,2 / 1,0 / -1,0 / 0,4 / 0,3

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves

MegaMinx (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
1. f4 b4 E2 b4 f3 a e2 f3 D3 E2 d4 c4 f4 b4 a3 d3 c2 a3 b2 E3 F4 A2 D2 d3 e3 f4 b3 E2 D4 a2 c e2 C4 D3 c4 f3 a f b4 d2 a4 b f C2 a2 f3 b e B b2 e4 C3 b3 f4 C F f2 D2 b2 f2
2. B e2 a c2 a3 e4 C2 D2 d4 c4 d2 e2 C4 B3 d f3 e d3 c4 e4 d4 a d3 F e d2 F3 e4 a4 b4 c3 d4 f4 C2 E3 d3 c3 F d3 c a4 e d3 f4 b2 E4 F f2 e f3 e4 B4 E3 F4 e2 C2 D4 F4 f3 b2
3. b2 f e4 C3 b f2 e d3 f2 D e2 f2 D3 C D4 b3 D2 C4 D3 E4 d3 B4 e3 a4 b a3 d2 B2 D3 c2 e3 B3 a2 d3 f2 a2 f3 b4 f a3 f2 D4 E3 e3 C D F A E2 d4 c3 d e4 C3 D2 d2 e2 f2 b4 c3
4. D4 e3 B4 c d2 f2 C F4 A4 F4 b4 d4 B2 F4 B f e4 C4 E3 A f a4 b2 e2 a2 b2 E3 c2 f4 e4 f2 a4 d2 c2 a3 d B2 E c2 e4 B2 E a f4 b4 d4 f4 D2 f4 e4 C c3 f2 D4 f a4 b4 e4 B4 c
5. D4 C3 F2 b2 a d B4 F2 f2 C e d2 a3 e3 d4 c e3 d3 e C D3 E4 b f3 b3 f3 e4 a4 c3 E3 A d2 F4 a4 c F2 e B2 f3 C4 f2 b4 D2 c2 a3 c3 b2 c3 a2 c4 E3 D2 F3 e4 f C e3 f b f2

Fewest Moves
1. U2 L R B2 F D' U R' D U' B' F' R D2 U B2 L2 R D2 U F L2 B L' U2 L R B2 D' L R2 U B' F U2 L R2 B2 F2 L' R B F' R' U2 (45 moves original)
D' F' R U' R' B' U' L2 R' D L B L2 U' B2 L' F' U2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)


I know I am still a little behind on the results, but I will correct that this week. Results from the last 4 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this daily. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Name: dudemanpp
Solved in 47 moves
2x2x2 (7): y2 F' U' F2 R2 F' L D' (7 used, 40 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 (7): y' L U2 L' U2 F U2 F' (14 used, 33 left, 15 optimal left)
F2L 3rd pair (7): y2 F U F' U2 F2 U' F' (21 used, 26 left, 14 optimal left)
F2L 4th pair (7): R U' R' U2 R U R' (28 used, 19 left, 11 optimal left)
OLL (7): y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' (35 used, 12 left, 10 optimal left)
PLL (12): U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (47 used)
FURBDL notation: B' U' B2 L2 B' R D', F U2 F' U2 R U2 R', L U L' U2 L2 U' L', F U' F' U2 F U F', B U2 B' U' B U' B', U B U2 B' U' B U2 F' U B' U' F

Name: Jack
Solved in 38 moves
2x2x2 (5): z' R2 L F B2 L2 (5 used, 33 left, 15 optimal left)
2x2x3 (4): x2 z' F L2 F R (9 used, 29 left, 16 optimal left)
F2L 3rd pair (7): z y F' R U' R' L' U L (16 used, 22 left, 15 optimal left)
F2L 4th pair (6): R U' R' U' R U (22 used, 16 left, 11 optimal left)
OLL (6): y2 F2 R' F' R F' L' (28 used, 10 left, 10 optimal left)
PLL (10): U R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 (38 used)
FURBDL notation: D2 U F B2 U2, B L2 B R, D' F L' F' B' L B, F L' F' L' F L, U2 B' U' B U' F', L B2 L' U D' B2 U' D L' B2

Name: gillesvdp
Solved in 43 moves
Cross (5): U' R D' B L (5 used, 38 left, 17 optimal left)
1st pair (4): U2 L' B U2 (9 used, 34 left, 16 optimal left)
2nd pair (5): B2 U2 R U R' (14 used, 29 left, 15 optimal left)
3rd pair (4): U B2 L B' (18 used, 25 left, 15 optimal left)
4th pair (7): F U' F' U' L' U' L (25 used, 18 left, 12 optimal left)
OLL (9): y R' F' R L' U' L U R' F (34 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL (9): R' U F B' R2 B F' U R2 (43 used)
FURBDL notation: U' R D' B L, U2 L' B U2, B2 U2 R U R', U B2 L B', F U' F' U' L' U' L, B' R' B F' U' F U B' R, B' U R L' B2 L R' U B2 

Name: AvGalen
Solved in 46 moves
2x2x2 block (6): x' z' D' R' F' R2 U R (6 used, 40 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 block (4): B2 U L' U' (10 used, 36 left, 16 optimal left)
3rd pair (6): z y' U' L2 F2 L2 U L (16 used, 30 left, 15 optimal left)
Cross (4): U L F' L' (20 used, 26 left, 14 optimal left)
4th pair (8): U' R U R' U' F' U' F (28 used, 18 left, 10 optimal left)
OLL (8): y2 R' F' L F R F' L' F (36 used, 10 left, 10 optimal left)
PLL (10): y F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U (46 used)
FURBDL notation: L' F' U' F2 R F, D2 R B' R', B' D2 L2 D2 B D, B D L' D', B' U B U' B' L' B' L, D' R' U R D R' U' R, D2 B' R L' D2 R' L B' D2 B


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 13, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 28.20
(24.54) 27.43 (30.17) 28.17 29.00

Disappointing. Using a brand new green DIY from cube4you.

2x2x2: Average - 11.14
10.07 (8.61) 10.80 12.57 (12.70)

Where was the easy scramble? 

5x5x5: Average - 2:34.63
2:33.35 (2:39.98) 2:34.74 2:35.81 (2:33.13)

Crap. Had sub-35 centers 3 times and stupid lighting killed lookahead during edges and also led to F2L mistakes. Disappointing because I had a 2:20.xx average yesterday.

4x4x4: Average - 1:55.45
(1:20.29) 1:57.89 1:59.58 (DNF) 1:48.89

I am unable to be fast with parity anymore.

Magic: Average - 2.56
(2.11) 2.69 (3.41) 2.44 2.55


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha, very cool, that is always fun. I just got back into town, and will try to find time to do some trials soon. I will be moving in 2 days, so may be inactive for a little while, plus classes are starting up for me in a week


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 13, 2007)

Stefan Huber
3x3x3
Average: 17.73
Times: 18.47 (16.58) 17.28 (18.72) 17.44

Very good.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 42.73
Times: 45.52 42.25 (46.03) 40.21 (40.08)

Also very good for me.

3x3x3 BLD
1. DNF (7:06)
2. DNF (7:27)

At the first one I forgot to flip two corners and at the second one some edges were on the wrong place. I have to practise more


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2007)

Results of the cube meeting at my place last sunday. We used the scrambles from this weeks competition for it (not so much for 5x5x5). Please pay special attention to my 3x3x3_bf result  But also to Rama's 3x3x3_oh result!

2x2x2 (apparantly there was no easy scramble this week)
1. Erik Akkersdijk: 6.31, 4.68, 5.44, 4.47, 5.59 = 5.24
2. Joël van Noort: 7.63, 7.29, 5.83, 7.18, 5.93 = 6.8
3. Lars Vandenbergh: 8.42, 7.61, 8.13, 8.42, 6.12 = 8.05
4. Gilles van den Peereboom: 8.15, 8.46, 8.47, 14.35, 7.16 = 8.36
5. Rama Temmink: 11.25, 10.31, 6.08, 7.43, 10.33 = 9.36
6. Arnaud van Galen: 12.56, 9.3, 11.11, 9.29, 10.23 = 10.21
7. Ron van Bruchem: 11.53, 13.64, 13.5, 9.04, 7.47 = 11.36
8. Jaap Scherphuis: 30.49, 17.88, 15.45, 14.52, 20.48 = 17.94
9. Hans van der Zijden: 36.46, 10.43, 30.38, 18.51, 30.19 = 26.36
10. Daniël Hop: 27.02, 39.9, 22.75, 32.27, 35.27 = 31.52
11. Michael Fung: 24.7, 28.08, DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF

3x3x3
1. Joël van Noort: 15.06, 15.88, 15.49, 15.03, 13.65 = 15.19
2. Erik Akkersdijk: 18.13, 13.06, 14.71, 18, 16.08 = 16.26
3. Ron van Bruchem: 16.66, 15.45, 16.17, 18.01, 17.26 = 16.70
4. Lars Vandenbergh: 16.75, 17.71, 40.97, 16.5, 14.81 = 16.99
5. Rama Temmink: 16.9, 18.61, 20.28, 16.17, 18.45 = 17.99
6. Gilles van den Peereboom: 22.26, 17.28, 18.64, 17.05, 18.27 = 18.06
7. Sander Ooms: 16.93, 21.32, 20.09, 22.58, 21.72 = 21.04
8. Ton Dennenbroek: 25.52, 25.49, 22.78, 16.86, 23.28 = 23.85
9. Michael Fung: 25.75, 20.94, 31.3, 37.59, 23.75 = 26.93
10. Hans van der Zijden: 29.73, 31.21, 37.97, 32.35, 25.86 = 31.10
11. Arnaud van Galen: 25.44, 26.633, 34.25, 42.11, 33.78 = 31.55
12. Jaap Scherphuis: 36.34, 32.53, 36.61, 35.13, 49.36 = 36.03
13. Maria Oey: 46.56, 95.26, 46.05, 49.44, 56.53 = 50.84

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama Temmink: 25.47, 21.94, 19.1, 18.4, 27.31 = 22.17
2. Gilles van den Peereboom: 25.47, 25.15, 24.49, 24.04, 22.69 = 24.56
3. Erik Akkersdijk: 37.52, 26.27, 35.01, 27.65, 35.89 = 32.85
4. Joël van Noort: 32.16, 44.66, 23.97, 35.21, 37.5 = 34.96
5. Arnaud van Galen: 52.69, 48.35, 52.8, 54.61, 52.01 = 52.5
6. Ron van Bruchem: 55.29, 60.83, 48.73, 52.24, 74.62 = 56.12
7. Hans van der Zijden: 210.03, 213.43, 200.28, DNF, 90.02 = 207.91

4x4x4
1. Erik Akkersdijk: 1:13.02, 1:11.22, 1:10.09, 1:17.06, DNF = 1:13.77
2. Ron van Bruchem: 1:20.33, 1:50.25, 1:22.47, 1:09.87, 1:04.65 = 1:17.56
3. Rama Temmink: 1:46.68, 1:20.60, 1:24.49, 1:17.11, 1:14.09 = 1:20.73
4. Michael Fung: 1:17.37, 1:19.88, 1:07.09, 1:25.37, 2:15.47 = 1:20.87
5. Joël van Noort: 1:29.80, 1:17.68, 1:37.47, 1:25.38, 3:03.47 = 1:30.88
6. Lars Vandenbergh: 1:35.84, 1:11.37, 1:29.74, 1:30.01, 2:39.93 = 1:31.86
7. Gilles van den Peereboom: 1:44.76, 1:22.84, 1:19.34, 1:30.46, 1:50.75 = 1:32.69
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:24.53, 1:59.05, 1:54.55, 1:31.11, 1:39.01 = 1:41.56
9. Sander Ooms: 1:24.64, 1:43.45, 1:38.19, 1:43.58, 1:44.43 = 1:41.74
10. Ton Dennenbroek: 2:14.22, 2:06.83, 2:25.40, 1:56.65, 2:09.22 = 2:10.09

5x5x5
1. Joël van Noort: 2:24.49, 2:27.48, 1:53.34, 1:54.10, 2:51.26 = 2:15.36
2. Michael Fung: 2:57.53, 2:32.35, 2:39.92, 2:26.03, 2:17.25 = 2:32.77
3. Lars Vandenbergh: 3:10.37, 2:29.62, 2:44.48, 2:45.78, 2:40.28 = 2:43.51
4. Sander Ooms: 3:03.25, 2:54.30, 3:07.89, 3:18.98, 3:01.72 = 3:04.29
5. Rama Temmink: 2:23.94, 2:50.07, 2:30.34, DNS, DNS = DNF

3x3x3_bf
1. Hans van der Zijden: 9:10.22
2. Arnaud van Galen: 14:17.99
3. Gilles van den Peereboom: DNF
3. Joël van Noort: DNF
3. Ton Dennenbroek: DNF
3. Erik Akkersdijk: DNF
3. Rama Temmink: DNF


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool. Looks like a struggle compared to normal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 13, 2007)

Just finished editing and uploading this video of the 3x3 OH competition :
http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/videos/VanGalenMemorial-20070812-3x3OHCompetition.wmv

Nicely done Rama !!

(Grr, who failed to record my 3rd solve correctly.... )


----------



## joey (Aug 14, 2007)

3x3: 22.93 23.46 (25.84) (22.41) 24.71 Average 23.71
Not good.

3x3 BLD: 3:08.25 DNF
I was hoping for a sub3. My second was a DNF, because I forget parity, but I actually realised this, halfway through the corners, so there was nothing I could do, it was a 2:45.

2x2: (6.96) 10.94 (15.31) 8.50 14.25 Average: 11.23
Good start, good finish, bad middle!

2x2 BLD: DNF 52.61
The first was a 38.50 DNF using 3 cycle corners. I've been practicing 3 cycle corners more, but sometimes I do the cycle the wrong way.

4x4: 2:36.19 2:50.53
Don't enter me for this, It's too late to do the rest.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2007)

I also have some material on camera. I will try to check it tonight/tomorrow. Uploading it will be problematic though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 9.40
9.36, (7.81), 9.40, 9.44, (10.55)

ugh... 

3x3x3
Average: 24.07
22.18, 25.46, (26.34), 24.58, (19.59)

eww...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 1:06.52 
(DNF), 1:07.80, 1:00.96, (54.08), 1:10.80

ignore these

4x4x4
Average: 1:27.40
1:27.28 O, 1:33.08 O (POP), (1:20.77), (1:33.21), 1:21.84

good.

5x5x5
Average: 2:37.77 
(2:44.84), (2:29.65), 2:40.31, 2:36.56, 2:36.44

eh...

Square-1 
Average: 1:21.81
1:45.83, 1:13.81, (45.81), 1:05.78, (2:25.38)

idk what happened there.

Magic
Average: 2.67
1.50, (1.44). 1.47, (5.18), 4.94

messed up on the last too obviously...

MegaMinx
Average: 3:26.89
3:38.28, 3:23.72, (4:08.18), 3:18.69, (3:14.18)

---BLD---

2x2x2: 29.66
1. 1:01.52
2. 29.66

wow... that was an easy one. i went for speed.

3x3x3: 3:38.40
1. 3:38.40
2. DNF

finally, got in in competition. I have a 3:28 on vid, and i'll put it on youtube. to prove i can actually do it. ah here, http://youtube.com/watch?v=DIaSrDNbEkQ


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> 5x5x5
> Average: 1:37.77
> (2:44.84), (2:29.65), 2:40.31, 2:36.56, 2:36.44



Congrats on the UWR?


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 15, 2007)

3x3: 19.64
20.14
(22.46)
20.73
18.04
(17.87)
Those last two solves saved my average from disaster.

3x3 OH: 45.62
(47.69)
45.43
(38.69)
46.21
45.43

Decent for me I guess... I can still improve.

2x2 BLD: 42.01
42.01, 66.52

3x3BLD: DNF
DNF 4:39.61
DNF: 3.19. 89
Messed up on EO and nothing else on that last one. I made such a stupid mistake!


----------



## Erik (Aug 15, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

s1-q: 47.78
Times: (1:06.31), 51.63, 43.68, 48.02, (38.91)

2x2: 6.31, 4.68, 5.44, 4.47, 5.59 = 5.24

3x3: 18.13, 13.06, 14.71, 18, 16.08 = 16.26

OH: 37.52, 26.27, 35.01, 27.65, 35.89 = 32.85

4x4: 1:13.02, 1:11.22, 1:10.09, 1:17.06, DNF = 1:13.77

5x5: (2:38.xx), (2:01.69), 2:12.69, 2:06.68, 2:02.80 = 2:07.39

megaminx: ok
ok, ok, (bad), ok, (nice)

--BLD--
2x2 1: 29.19 good 
2x2 2: 29.84 better 

3x3 1: DNF (at the meeting, 2 edges flipped)
3x3 2: DNF 3 corners were wrong. Horrible


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 15, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 7.95
Times: 08.18, (07.33), (14.88), 07.33, 08.33
That 14 was very screwy the rest were standard.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 18.84
Times: (16.10), (21.53), 19.42, 17.76, 19.35
Pretty good ... that 16 and 17 18ned the avg 

*3x3x3 OH*
Avg: 56.71
Times: 56.74 1:00.21 53.18 (47.35) (1:13.85)
I never really practice OH. I hate that I keep screwing up my PLL/OLLs.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:49.54
Times: (1:57.55) 1:44.84 1:49.34 (1:18.25) 1:54.44 
My SD on 4x4 is from outta space. Anyway I got 3 sub 1:25 today. And my first sub 1:20

*5x5x5*
Avg: 3:38.13
Times: (3:31.52), 3:40.12, 3:38.86, (4:01.14), 3:35.42
Very good result for me.

*3x3x3 BLD*
(1st: DNF)
2nd: 3:27.98
A bit disappointing but still okay since this is my first successful here. Gah Matyi did his 4x4x4 even a split sec faster.


----------



## Worms (Aug 15, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. 7.91''
2. 10.30''
3. (11.78'')
4. (7.76'') PLL SKIP
5. 10.33''

Average-5: 9'513''
bad 



3x3
1. (22.94'')
2. 24.11''
3. 26.29''
4. 27.26''
5. (27.54'')

Average-5: 25.866''
bad 



Magic
1. 2.11''
2. (2.74'')
3. (1.46'')
4. 1.55''
5. 1.59''

Average-5: 1.75''
bad 



3x3 OH
1. (1'7.52'')
2. (1'42.12'')
3. 1'22.79''
4. 1'27.20''
5. 1'34.20''

Average-5: 1' 28.063''
good  I hate OH


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 15, 2007)

Christopher Foster
2x2x2

Average: 9.55
8.97, (11.91), 10.67, (8.36), 9.02

3x3x3

Average: 24.59
24.71, (20.66), 24.69, 24.38, (25.19)

3x3x3 OH

Average: 50.82
(1:06.03), 52.38, 41.59, (39.12), 58.49

This OH is awesome. New PB.

4x4x4

Average: 2:08.86
(1:46.67), (2:21.27), 1:59.94, 2:15.93, 2:10.73

5x5x5

Average: 4:03.88
(3:47.92), 4:03.07, 3:45.83, (4:23.93), 4:22.75

The 3 mins were awesome. New PB.

Fewest Moves

2x2x2: y2 F' U' F2 R2 F' L D' (7)

2x2x3: y' L U2 L' U2 F U2 F' (7)

F2L: y2 F U F' U2 F2 U' F' R U' R' U2 R U R' (14)

OLL: y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)

PLL: U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (12)

Total: 47 moves (HTM)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2007)

3x3x3
avg: 23.74
times: (20.78), 24.30, 23.67, 23.24, (25.70)

3x3x3 OH
avg: 51.72
times: (43.77), 52.58, (52.59), 50.78, 51.80
really need to start practicing OH after finals this week

2x2x2
avg: 11.87
times: 11.17, 11.56, (14.06), (8.47), 12.88

4x4x4
avg: 3:41.77
times: (3:19.92), 3:45.49, 3:26.38, 3:53.45, (4:09.09)
damn, i don't know how i'm gonna ever get sub 2:00, if i'm scared to even turn a little bit faster in fear it might pop, haha

2x2x2 BLD:
best: 1:06.33
times: 1:06.33, 1:21.11
YAY! first ever 2x2x2 BLD attempts successful!!!

3x3x3 BLD:
best: 5:58.11
times: 5:58.11, 11:20.39
YAY!!!!!!
first two attempts EVER! was successful!!!!! yay!!! I think the first scramble was easy for me to remember, memorization took 1:40something, i solve with yellow on U and blue on F


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 16, 2007)

Whoah Hdskull, nice BLD times! I think you memo'd faster than I did this week!for you butfor me.


----------



## hait2 (Aug 16, 2007)

*3x3x3*
42.28
(34.31)
(43.50)
36.05
39.41
=
39.25

pretty blah.

*3x3x3BLD*
ya they are both DNF 
so bad, don't want to talk about it


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Whoah Hdskull, nice BLD times! I think you memo'd faster than I did this week!for you butfor me.



thanks justin, i think it's just that the first solve for my BLD was easy to remember for the faces i solve with:

EP (7 12 6 2 3) (4 5 10 9 11) lol i remember it starts with 7-11+1 and then the 6 2 3 with shape, and 4 5 10 911(as in 911) haha

CP was memorized as a shape

EO and CO were memorized in what moves i have to do.

I'm SO HAPPY!!! 

btw, my numbering system might be different from yours. and on the 2nd solve EO was funny i remember 4 switch on top and 2 edge on both sides, can believe i still remember, haha.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 16, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 10.06
Times: 10.08, (10.83), 10.58, (8.69), 9.51

3x3x3
Average: 25.04
Times: 24.56, (28.49), 23.13, (21.66), 27.43


----------



## tim (Aug 16, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average: 24.28
(20.45) 21.12 24.86 (27.12) 26.86

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 4:00,79
1.) 3:23,90 DNF, damn CP...
2.) 4:00,79
I went extremely slow and checked the CP several times on my second solve... I'm very disappointed :/.


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.05
Times: (8.80), 8.16, 8.16, 7.84, (7.43)

3x3x3
Average: 20.23
Times: (17.36), (25.41), 20.94, 17.80, 21.96

3x3x3 OH
Average: 38.83
Times: (36.53), 39.65, (41.25), 36.61, 40.22

This would have been good two week ago, but I have been improving rapidly and now usually average around 35 so this is actually bad.

4x4x4
Average: 1:28.53
Times: 1:33.84, (1:11.63), (1:45.56 OP), 1:14.53, 1:37.22

Very good solves with almost no parities.

5x5x5
Average: 2:50.12
Times: 2:48.90, 2:52.52, (2:45.19), (3:12.16), 2:48.94

Wow! I don't think I have ever had a sub 3:10 average, and now this! I think that this makes up for the OH! 

Square-1
Average: 1:21.26
Times: (1:32.66), 1:26.88, 1:19.47, 1:17.44, (56.16)

I think that parities are more common on this puzzle than 1/2, because I almost always have 4/5.

Fewest Moves
38 moves
2x2x2: z' R2 L F B2 L2
2x2x3: x2 z' F L2 F R
F2L: z y F' R U' R' L' U L R U' R' U' R U
OLL: y2 F2 R' F' R F' L'
PLL: U R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2

Megaminx
Average: 3:18.34
Times: 3:24.72, (4:09.49), 3:15.88, 3:17.43, (2:53.09)

Does anyone else think that we should change the notation to something else like U, L, F, R, BL, BR, etc.?


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Aug 17, 2007)

Regular:

2x2x2:
Average: 3,67
Times: (4,44) 4,04 (2,25) 3,47 3,51

3x3x3:
Average: 12,46
Times: 12,62 (13,85) 11,4 13,35 (8,77)

4x4x4:
Average: 53,4
Times: 50,01 (49,87) (58,3) 54,99 55,21

5x5x5:
Average: 1:46,75
Times: 1:46,77 1:44,11 1:49,38 (1:58,00) (1:41,72)

Square-1:
Average: 28,68
Times: 28,28 (33,79) (19,00) 28,4 29,37

Magic:
Average: 0,83
Times: 0,89 0,86 0,82 0,81 0,8

BLD:

2x2x2: 
a) 11,8
b) 8,38

3x3x3:
a) DNF
b) 41,37

4x4x4:
a) 3:49,87
b) 3:27,26

5x5x5:
a) 8:53,12
b) 9:15,57

Good results, except square...


----------



## joey (Aug 17, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> Good results, except square...



I think these have been some of your best results so far. I'm interested in your BLD the most, you just seem to keep on improving!


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 18, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> BLD:
> 
> 4x4x4:
> a) 3:49,87
> b) 3:27,26



Ah, no problem for me


----------



## tim (Aug 18, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> Ah, no problem for me



Those arent't hours, Kai ;P.
And i'm still waiting for your bld solves ^^.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2007)

All 5 4x4x4 solves were below 59 seconds????? Did you have any parities?

8,38 is a time most people would find ok without the blindfold on a 2x2x2. That must have been 4 seconds inspection, 0,38 seconds to pull down the blindfold and 4 seconds to speedsolve it

Was the 41,27 a lucky solve or did you just take 25% percent of your time again?

Next time I see you we can do a race: I do 2-3-4-5 sighted, you do 2-3-4 blindfolded ok?

Have fun in Sweden next week and maybe in Finland this week?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 19, 2007)

2x2x2
8.58, 10.86, (14.00), 10.28, (5.76)
Average - 9.91
Eastsheen. Probably not gonig to practice this event.

3x3x3
(14.25), (18.67), 18.53, 14.83, 17.88
Average 17.08
Nice. Two sub-15's. Getting closer and closer to the never ending quest to the sub-15 average.

3x3x3 OH
33.09, 33.38, (40.03), (32.84), 38.08
Average - 34.85
Ehhhhh. 40 shouldn't be there.

4x4x4
(77.42), (98.77), 90.31, 84.11, 92.48
Average - 88.96/1:28.96
Awesome. Sub-90. Woooooooooo

3x3x3 BLD
5:50DNF
6:26.91
Best - 6:26.91
Glad to finally get one in.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 19, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*2x2: 8,36 seconds*
Times: 8,15 8,46 8,47 14,35 7,16


*3x3: 18,06 seconds*
Times: 22,26 17,28 18,64 17,05 18,27


*3x3 One-Handed: 24,56 seconds*
Times: 25,47 25,15 24,49 24,04 22,69


*3x3 Blindfolded: DNF*
Times: DNF, DNF


*4x4: 1:32,69 seconds*
Times: 1:44,76 1:22,84 1:19,34 1:30,46 1:50,75


*3x3 Fewest Moves: 43 moves*
U' R D' B L
U2 L' B U2
B2 U2 R U R'
U B2 L B' F U' F' U' L' U' L
y R' F' R L' U' L U R' F
R' U F B' R2 B F' U R2


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Aug 19, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> All 5 4x4x4 solves were below 59 seconds????? Did you have any parities?
> 
> 8,38 is a time most people would find ok without the blindfold on a 2x2x2. That must have been 4 seconds inspection, 0,38 seconds to pull down the blindfold and 4 seconds to speedsolve it
> 
> ...



Yes I had parities.
The 41,27 wasn't lucky, just an ok solve.
Okay.
I'll be in Sweden, thanks.

Mátyás


----------



## Rama (Aug 20, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 OH average: 23.59
24.98 20.03 22.54 26.79 23.25 

No complaints here! Alltough I am getting more and more inconsistent thanks to maving to a new house, but the HEAVIEST part is over now it's just sorting and cubing again.... 

EDIT: Mátyás where is your 3x3 OH time!?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

I did all events (again) today. I did 5 warmup solves before competing. Only the first blindfold is my time from the cube meeting because I still remembered part of it so redoing it would not be ok. I hope we don't get any other events in the near future because I just "wasted" my entire afternoon on this 

2x2x2: 9.46, 8.93, (12.77), 10.01, (8.57) = 9.47
3x3x3: 24.87, (28.03), 27.06, (19.53), 26.07 = 26.00
3x3x3_oh: 45.83, 52.05, 50.01, (53.21), (39.47) = 49.30
4x4x4: 1:44.76(P), 1:39.78, (1:54.19)(O), 1:43.19, (1:36.59) = 1:42.58
5x5x5: (2:41.12), 2:48.87, 2:47.51, (3:05.39), 2:56.48 = 2:50.95
2x2x2_bf: 1:40.49, DNF = 1:40.49
3x3x3_bf: 14:17.99, DNF = 14:17.99
Square-1: (2:44.36)(P), 1:40.87 (P), 1:41.08, 1:40.86, (1:31.83) = 1:40.94
Magic: 2.27, (1.74), 1.75, (2.31), 2.17 = 2.06
MegaMinx: (4:52.45), 4:45.62, (3:38.32), 3:59.10, 4:15.43 = 4:20.05

Fewest Moves: 46
2x2x2 block (6): x' z' D' R' F' R2 U R
2x2x3 block (4): B2 U L' U'
3rd pair (6): z y' U' L2 F2 L2 U L
Cross (4): U L F' L'
4th pair (8): U' R U R' U' F' U' F
OLL (8): y2 R' F' L F R F' L' F
PLL (10): y F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U
FURBDL notation: L' F' U' F2 R F, D2 R B' R', B' D2 L2 D2 B D, B D L' D', B' U B U' B' L' B' L, D' R' U R D R' U' R, D2 B' R L' D2 R' L B' D2 B


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 20, 2007)

Rama said:


> Rama Temmink
> 
> 3x3 OH average: 23.59
> 24.98 20.03 22.54 26.79 23.25
> ...



Hey Rama you have already competed in this week's OH competition !!!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

I just redid all the solves (except blindfolded) to make sure the scrambles were correct  Maybe Rama did the same?

More serious question: Unless you specifically tell me, I won't process the results that were done at the cube meeting. If you want all your results (or some) to be used as "official" solves, tell me before next sunday please.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to post my OH results.

3x3x3 OH:
Times: 20,79 19,82 (22,7) (18,48) 19,38
Average: 20,00


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

No problem Mátyás, the competition is still open untill I post the results.

In january, I predicted a couple of pretty tough times would be reached this year, you were so close to beating one.....

3x3x3-single: sub 9 (still likely to happen)
3x3x3-average: sub 10 (I am not so sure about this one anymore, hopefully someone will prove me wrong)
3x3x3_oh-single: sub 18 (done)
3x3x3_oh-average: sub 20 (still likely to happen)

Oh, and all of these should be done in an official WCA-competition offcourse.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 20, 2007)

oh ok, anyway the results I posted and the ones from the cube meeting are the same (I just copied them)

So it doesn't really matter which ones you take, besides I did the FM of course.

PS: yes sub20 OH is very likely ;-)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

> megaminx: ok
> ok, ok, (bad), ok, (nice)


So should i write down 1:14.00, 1:12.00, 1:29.99, 1:15.00, 59.99


> Does anyone else think that we should change the notation to something else like U, L, F, R, BL, BR, etc.?


I thought the notation was really bad, but after scrambling it 25 times during competitions you get the hang of it. Just remember A=Front, BCDEF is Up -> ....-> Left clockwise and small letters are on opposite sides. It is very important to "not-rotate" the cube during scramblinb


----------



## Erik (Aug 20, 2007)

yes please make a new notation!

oh and arnaud, I haven't got a sub-1 ever


----------



## Rama (Aug 20, 2007)

hmm I think I will go for the average of the cube meeting. 

Ps. I will do an average 100 OH again.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

New notation, found it somewhere on the internet, can't remember where 

Notation 
The notation on my page is almost the same as on normal 3x3. Moves like U2 can be done 2 ways therefore I have U2 and U2' which is pretty logical. There are 2 B sides, therefore I have 2 B's BL and BR. Where BR is the Back Right and BL the Back Left face so BR is 1 move and there is also BR' BR2 and BR2'. The face you see from the front in my pictures is actualy the U layer. 

Seriously, the notation is bad, but you get used to it fast.</B>


----------

